# Peep weight



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

From Specialty Archery's website:

Apertures 2.5 gr
Clarifiers 4.0 gr
1/8" Verifier 4.0 gr
1/4" Verifier 5.5 gr
Peep Reducer 3.1 gr
37 Degree Peep	10.5 gr
37 Degree Hooded Peep	11.5 gr
45 Degree Peep	10.5 gr
45 Degree Hooded Peep	11.5 gr
37 Degree Pro Series Peep 9.5 gr
45 Degree Pro Series Peep 9.5 gr
1/8" Hunter Peep 22.0gr
1/4" Hunter Peep 21.0gr
1/4" Hooded Peep Housing	18.0 gr


----------



## NC_BuckStalker (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

